#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-12-09
<satellit_USR922> Hard disk install of USR 922 with sugar-emulator and surf-115.xo
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2011-12-06
<meeting> * Rey-es has joined
<meeting> <Rey-es> I can say anything and goes out translated..*mmm... We see
<meeting> <Rey-es> *escribire Again
<meeting> <Rey-es> *mm
<meeting> <Rey-es> That lacking?
<meeting> * Rey has quit (Client Quit)
